# Goodbye Sensel Morph



## cedricm (May 6, 2022)

A disappointing news, not even sent as text, but as a picture, with tracked links, which I replaced:


"Ever since we sold out of Morphs in 2021, many of you have been eagerly
awaiting updates about the availability of the Sensel Morph. Today, we can
provide some closure and announce that unfortunately, Sensel will no
longer be producing the current Morph.

Like many of you, we feel like we were able to only scratch the surface of
the potential of the Morph, and we're disappointed that we can no longer
produce it. Production challenges were myriad: the unavailability of what
was once a widely available microprocessor, the lack of supply of the
resistive ink that was used for the Morph's pressure sensor, travel
restrictions, and Internal competition With the rapidly growing demand for
Sensel's enterprise solutions.

Over the past year, we explored many avenues to restart production:
pitching investors, partnering With other music companies, creative
arrangements With high-volume manufacturers, and redesigning the Morph.

In the end we had to make the difficult decision to shift our focus to our
core enterprise business, especially in the laptop touchpad market. Sensel's
technology is currently being used in the haptic touchpads of Lenovo's XI
Titanium Yoga and Microsoft's Surface Laptop Studio, and will be featured in
several other models in the near future. We're thrilled to enable the next
generation haptic touchpads for Windows laptops, and to get our tech into
the hands of millions of users.

For those Who signed up for our back-in-stock notifications while we've
been sold out, we apologize for the long wat and for not being able to fulfill
your requests.

Making the Morph and seeing what creative people could do With it was
incredibly rewarding. From the same controller, we saw virtuosic finger
drum jams, slick productions, tripped out visuals, and interactive
installations. The creative minds that got behind the Morph were just
awesome. As we move forward With our enterprise business, we hope to
influence those markets With what we've learned, and work With innovative
tool-makers to bring the creativity and richness-of-interaction of the Morph
to everyday consumer devices like laptops and phones.

Down the road, we will also rethink the Morph product line and potentially
bring another consumer product to market While there are no plans to do
so right now, we welcome all feedback and suggestions.

You may have questions about how we intend to support the Morph moving
forward. Please visit our Morph Sunset FAQ page for our end-of-life policies_
With appreciation,

The Sensel Team"


----------



## charlieclouser (May 7, 2022)

Bummer. I have a Sensel Morph and it's a really nice little thing. Absolutely as minimal as possible design, super solid build, and even with no overlays it's useful just as an X-Y controller for things like NI Thrill, etc.

Figures they'd discontinue it. Arrrgggh.


----------



## Markrs (May 7, 2022)

What is interesting is the track pads they make are sense morphs, which opens up the possibility of using a laptop track pad as an x,y,z controller.

"and if the OS (or software) supports that extra dimension (pressure depth), it gives a new interaction model not currently available to "2D" touchpads."









Haptic touchpads are finally coming to Windows laptops. Here's why it matters.


Sensel is a name you have not heard of before, but the company is bringing its Force Field technology to PC laptops for the first time, and it's a big deal.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## timbit2006 (May 7, 2022)

I wish we could go back to the golden days of microprocessor availability... This is getting ridiculous.
Is there even any alternatives to this?

EDIT:








Next-gen 'HD' haptic trackpads are coming to Windows in 2022 thanks to Boréas and Cirque


Two companies are teaming up to bring haptic-based piezo trackpads to Windows PCs. Here's why it's a big deal and what it means.




www.windowscentral.com




Boreas and Cirque are here to save the day... Hopefully! They seem to not have the supply issues that Sensel has. When the next generation of laptops is mainstream with these new Haptic touchpads I'm sure there will be a resurgence of some Sensel Morph like product. I'd even be happy to have a Behringer branded haptic pad.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 7, 2022)

I've been thinking about this for a while.
For what it's worth, it'll only be a few years until this is the industry expected technology in tablets and phones so honestly, I'd prefer one with an LCD display underneath. This would be nice for control of spatial audio in particular.


----------



## Markrs (May 7, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while.
> For what it's worth, it'll only be a few years until this is the industry expected technology in tablets and phones so honestly, I'd prefer one with an LCD display underneath. This would be nice for control of spatial audio in particular.


The article I linked to mentions this as something they are developing, which would be awesome, not cheap but awesome


----------



## timbit2006 (May 9, 2022)

Surface Laptop Studio Review: It's Weird and Wonderful | Digital Trends


The Surface Laptop Studio is all kinds of weird, without sacrificing the needs of a high-performance laptop.




www.digitaltrends.com








My god this is beautiful and would be perfect for my needs. It has a haptic touchpad + touchscreen as well as a pretty decent graphics card so you could use this as a midi control center+connect a monitor to it and use it as your video server or maybe in my situation I might use it for spatialization processing within SPAT: Revolution, GRIS and SoundTrajectory. The added benefit here is that I can now take the laptop with spatial processing software on it to gigs. Of course though they pulled a prank on us and put a severely underpowered CPU in this model... Damn.

I guess if they've taken the individual trackpad away something like this might be the only option. I guess as the old saying goes; if you can't beat them... Spend 2000+ dollars on something similar to join them. Right?


----------

